# A few Ontario timeshares caught using human trafficking



## moonstone (Feb 12, 2019)

There has been lots of news in the last week about a major raid and bust in the Toronto, Barrie & Wasaga Beach areas of Ontario. A concerned citizen in Barrie called the city police a few weeks ago concerned when she saw a large group of 'foreigners' leaving a rooming house each morning and getting on a bus then returning later in the evening. The Barrie City Police together with the OPP (Ontario Provincial Police) and the Canada Border Service Agency raided that house and several others in the area, as well as Toronto, last week. They found many people who said they were being forced to live in squalor conditions and work for very little pay at many resorts.

Our local paper has named a few of the employers which are timeshares and a fractional ownership resort (owned by Mr Law who was involved with Cranberry Resort timeshare), all of which say they hired a contractor to supply cleaning staff and had no idea it was part of a human trafficking (or modern day slave) ring. 

Here are a couple of the articles;  https://www.orilliamatters.com/loca...for-workers-in-human-trafficking-case-1241067 
and    https://www.orilliamatters.com/loca...aware-contract-workers-were-suffering-1240220  --see the map, Carriage Ridge/Hills timeshare in Oro-Medonte is marked as well.

So sad! 

~Diane


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 13, 2019)

Diane...it's a shocking story in our own backyard.  Glad to hear how the community has rallied to their plight, with accommodation and jobs being offered by Blue along with Living Stone/Waters in Collingwood.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2019)

*May Update
" The Star "*

Four charged in human trafficking probe that freed alleged ‘modern-day slaves’

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2019/05/23/four-charged-in-human-trafficking-probe-that-freed-alleged-modern-day-slaves.html


----------

